# What size heat mat should I get for my baby green tree frogs? NEED HELP!!!!!!!!



## Lil_Krystal (May 24, 2010)

I have a small terrarium its 25cmx28cm and 18cm in height with two baby green tree frogs. I am buying a heat mat of I can get rid of the heat lamps and move the enclosure in my room
I have 3 options... I've been told to stick the mat on the wall and it shouldn't be bigger than 50% of the surface area. But that puts me in a bit of a pickle.

7W 15x28cm Heat Matt with temperature control
 
If put it on the side of the tank it will cover the whole surface area so maybe I could only stick half on some how?. But it has a temp control (no idea how well it will work) but I can turn it down when needed or keep it on a real low setting so they don't over heat.

NEW Heat Mat Reptile Vivarium 6" x 11" 15 x 28cm 7W - eBay, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden. (end time 25-May-10 06:04:42 AEST)

 

5W 14 x 15 cm Heat mat (add a thermostat??) or2w 7cm by 7cm Mat(with out any heat control)
 

I have spoken to this seller and he   said  If I didn't want to spend the money on a thermostat I could go the smaller mat which is only 7cm by 7cm so it doesn't make the enclosure over heat ever. But I don't know if the smaller one will keep it warm enough? but the next size up well be to hot with out a thermostat. I've already spent lots on them so I don't really want to get a thermostat if i don't need it, need it.
Reptile Snake Lizard Heat Mat 5 watt - NEW - eBay Heat Mats, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 22-Jun-10 16:43:19 AEST)

Reptile Lizard Snake Heat Mat 2 watt NEW - eBay Heat Mats, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 18-Jun-10 22:31:19 AEST)


I need a size in between but I can't find one anywhere. 

What should I do? Whats my best option guys?

Thanks


----------



## FAY (May 24, 2010)

I have adult and yougish GTF's and I don't put any heat on them. They are kept in the loungeroom though.


----------



## JAS101 (May 24, 2010)

i too have green tree frogs , mine were smallish when i first got them . i dont have any heat mats or heat lights , the only heat they recive is from the heated water . mine are doing fine in the reptile room [ only heat in the rep room is from all the snake enclosures] .


----------



## sweethips12 (May 25, 2010)

try not to use heat mats as because they heat from the bottom, the heat helps the bacteria grow from the foggies poo and urine. If you are wanting to heat them, just alittle tiny infra red bulb will do. Green Tree Frogs are normally fine unless they get under 10degrees.


----------



## rockstar_jones (May 30, 2010)

I found the best way to heat small frog tanks was a 2L jug with a small aquarium water heater placed inside it. Fill with water, and cover the top so the frogs can not get in there, with a few small holes so pressure doesn't build up in there. (spaghetti jars also work well, just modify the lid)

Set the water heater at 26 degrees.

Then just top it up every week or so as the water evaporates (turn off and let it sit for half an hour each side of topping it up so you don't crack the heater)

This form of heating aids in a little humidity, won't dry your tank or frogs out, and wont burn them.


----------

